# Oak Orchard, NY



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

Outing Date: 9-18-2004
Weather: NICE
Air Temp: chilly then warm
Water Temp: 60's low
Water Level: med/high strong flow
Water Color: stained lightly "tanic"
Fish Species: kings / browns
Pattern Fished: estaz buggers white marabou tail orange estaz body #8-10
Pattern Color:
Fishing Quality:

Report:

Well a friend and I headed up there at 2 am fished utill 1200 and came home a host of kings legally hooked, but non landed. A few browns legally hooked only one landed.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice size fish.  Was up there a couple years agofor browns but we were a bit early. Ended up with a 22# King that was a lot of fun.


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

most of my early fall in ny, an fish the Cattaraugus "sp" indian reservation its a great place with golden eagles, and bald eagles, and just filled with some great west coast steelhead type of water


----------



## j_blocker1 (Apr 6, 2004)

lucky man.................nice

I finally get to go north this weekend.

J


----------



## moe1078 (Apr 8, 2004)

wish you could find browns like that in the clearfork. Can you only catch those at certain times of year?


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

..not that big, but there are some hawgs in there "the Fork".. In the oak they are running early they usually start there migration after the kings shoot there wad and die "lol"! I have a several friends who live up there and keep me aprized of the situations as far as the fishing goes all along the lake coast! Where you from Moe!


----------



## moe1078 (Apr 8, 2004)

East Sparta Ohio. Its in stark county right by canton.


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

you make it up here some time while there in "before Dec", and I'll drive you flip for 50% of the gas, 50% hotel room and a weekend in Ny and I'll help you get a lil hawg like that if you like I'm not a pro but I like watching people catch and relase them!


----------



## moe1078 (Apr 8, 2004)

Sounds like a deal to me. I will find a date and let you know. Thanks for the offer Tom.


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

Ne Time..............


----------



## Zfish (Apr 5, 2004)

Tom, Nice lookin fish man. Hopefully I can get up that way in the next month or so and land my 1st steelie, brown trout, salmon depending where I end up lol. Never caught any of those particular species. If you're ever down this way though look me up! Do you like ice fishin?


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

..I got caught under the ice "lever ice at the edge of the lake it cracked i went under then the ice closed , and luckily my grandad had a rock and began to weaken the ice so that he could help me get out not a great situation i wish not to repeat" .. lol well that was not a good time so I dont do it anymore .. lol ..Your welcome to go.


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

good looking fish. When I grow up, I wanna be a good trout fisherman. 

flash-----------------------------------out


----------



## Zfish (Apr 5, 2004)

Well I could sure see why you dont do that anymore. Let me know when fishing starts to pick up a little more I'd love to nail my 1st steelie.  Do you still have an extra fly setup? Last time I came up I had a real nice one but dont have a decent one right now. Or should I just bring up some spinning gear?


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

..I got bug rod you can use ! No worries there, and heck you can use the flies i have tyed!


----------



## Zfish (Apr 5, 2004)

Good deal.. I need to get another fly tying kit. Mine mysteriously dissappeared when I moved. Or my nephew has it and took it when I moved. I did enjoy tying many flies even though I never got to use most of them but its a fun hobby to do on a little down time


----------

